# Wet-N-Beautiful



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Bella--Field Training, almost 5 months old.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful photos, she looks so mature and focused in that first pic. Keep them coming!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*More Wet-N-Wild*

Her are some more photos of Bella's We-N-Wild field training day!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

*Wet-N-Wild cont....*

and just a few more! We had a blast together on her first day out! She even found a boyfriend....little red boy, Mic.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Great pictures, very pretty girl! Looks like she is having a blast.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks all-- I don't know if she'll be a field super-star, but we sure did have a GREAT time and will continue to do it as long as we both have a fun together. We're also doing Pre-Agility--no photos, since it's just mostly obedience. This is the first time I've done these sorts of activities with a dog--I wonder why I never did stuff with my prior dogs. Sad.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl, such a pretty face and looks like she had a fab time out in the field, what an exciting day for her, bet she was a tired girl by the end of it


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, Molly's Mum--she was absolutely wiped-out and slept well! The heat was tough too, even though we started bright and early. Although she loved retrieving the bumpers, I think her real passion was chasing the dragonflies, which hovered the water. This girl has extremely good sight and attention. Very proud of this little one. :



Molly's Mum said:


> She is a beautiful girl, such a pretty face and looks like she had a fab time out in the field, what an exciting day for her, bet she was a tired girl by the end of it


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love that another dog with such a nice breed ring pedigree is doing something beyond the show ring! Keep it up and keep posting pictures!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awwww, :thanks: 



DNL2448 said:


> She is beautiful! I love that another dog with such a nice breed ring pedigree is doing something beyond the show ring! Keep it up and keep posting pictures!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Ya know, she has always been unusually focused and at times mature beyond her years for a young puppy--even at 8 weeks. I've received many comments on that from random people. I think she is an old soul, and I even fancy that my beautiful Katie girl was, at least in part, reincarnated into my Bella. Believing so, keeps my heart from breaking too much when thinking of her.



esSJay said:


> Beautiful photos, she looks so mature and focused in that first pic. Keep them coming!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is gorgeous! I love the pictures, they are amazing. I really like the ones of her and her new "boyfriend" haha.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

She is just beautiful!!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

She had an amazing time, and I think having a puppy the same age, but with more field experience, really helped Bella be more comfy chasing down the bumpers! They just hit it off! I hope he is there every time we go!



vcm5 said:


> She is gorgeous! I love the pictures, they are amazing. I really like the ones of her and her new "boyfriend" haha.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Wet and beautiful would be CORRECT!! Great pictures, the first one I especially liked, but so many good ones in the bunch!!! Love her!


----------



## sixxofdiamonds (Jul 8, 2011)

I love the photos, she is quite the beauty!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks KaMu--I like the first one too. I think it belongs on the front of a hunting magazine or something! LOL! I know, I know....I am her mum, so I think she's the bees knees! hahaha!



KaMu said:


> Wet and beautiful would be CORRECT!! Great pictures, the first one I especially liked, but so many good ones in the bunch!!! Love her!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

So glad Bella had an amazing time! Your photographs are lovely and Bella looks like a natural and of course simply gorgeous! Hope Bella's new beau is there next time too!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting photographs of Bella is a challenge--she always wants to come see what that thing is I have in my hand. The field photos were taken by one of the field training husbands that had a long range lens. Bella never knew he was photographing her--that worked well for her. My husband has gotten some great shots too--especially when we first got her. 

We are headed out again this Saturday--and I am hoping he'll be there again too....her beau. Pretty sure he will....hoping she will be there too. 



LovelyGold said:


> So glad Bella had an amazing time! Your photographs are lovely and Bella looks like a natural and of course simply gorgeous! Hope Bella's new beau is there next time too!


----------

